# How To Test The Power Converter



## charlie92610 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hello all, I just want to thank you in advance for your suggestions.

When I first got my TT, my converter would come on anytime I had too many lights on or using too much electricity. I'm on shore power with new batteries. 
Now I never hear the converter coming on at all, but when I check the battery on the board it shows that the level is low, when I have the furnace on. After I turn the furnace off the battery level goes back up to fully charged. Now it seems that if I'm running the furnace, I can't run any other electical at the same time.

I'm thinking the problem is the converter isn't working, but I'm not sure. Is there anyway to check this out? Or do you have any other suggestions of what my problem is.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You need a volt meter to test.

At the converter it will run at one of three voltages, 13.2, 13.6 or 14.2 It depends on how it senses the battery condition.

If you are on shore power you should be able to run anything you want and the LED indicator on your battery status should indicate fully charged. If it is dropping off then you converter is on it's way out.

So just to make sure all loads turned off and battery connected. Check the voltage at the converter. Now start turning on loads and the converter should maintain the voltage or kick up to the next level to try and maintain the voltage. If it just drops then you have your answer.


----------



## charlie92610 (Sep 21, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> You need a volt meter to test.
> 
> At the converter it will run at one of three voltages, 13.2, 13.6 or 14.2 It depends on how it senses the battery condition.
> 
> ...


How do I check the voltage at the converter? I have a volt meter or should I say I have a multitester that can test volts. But where do I stick the probes?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You can get to the posts without taking the front cover off but it is much easier if you take it off. Look for two large screw terminals there will be a heavy gage white and black wire going to them. Black is positive and white is ground.


----------

